# Filing A Handsaw



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's some good info for beginners on handsaw filing.
vintagesaws.com

More good info: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/refurbishing-hand-saws-37095/










 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Here's some good info for beginners on handsaw filing.
> vintagesaws.com
> .


That is some GREAT info there! Good illustrations too!




cabinetman said:


> More good info: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/refurbishing-hand-saws-37095/
> .


:laughing: I've got to finish that other saw and button that thread up soon! Got distracted with that frame saw and put it aside unfortunately...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks C-man. That's good stuff.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I am glad I don't have to do that any more, that got old having to stop and sharpen the saw. Then when we finally did get an electric saw the blades had to be sharpened quite often, but I kinda like sharpening them, I got to sit out in the shade and rest while sharpening them. I still have an ole saw set out in the shop. This brought back some memories.:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> Man I am glad I don't have to do that any more, that got old having to stop and sharpen the saw. Then when we finally did get an electric saw the blades had to be sharpened quite often, but I kinda like sharpening them, I got to sit out in the shade and rest while sharpening them. I still have an ole saw set out in the shop. This brought back some memories.:smile:


Back when I did all my sharpening with oil stones, and no guides, as they weren't out yet, it was one of those filler things to do during a lull in work. I'd bring out the handsaws, chisels, pocket knives, files and stones. Sit down with the radio going, and a cup of coffee. Actually it was very relaxing.










 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Back when I did all my sharpening with oil stones, and no guides, as they weren't out yet, it was one of those filler things to do during a lull in work. I'd bring out the handsaws, chisels, pocket knives, files and stones. Sit down with the radio going, and a cup of coffee. Actually it was very relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's the way to do it. I used one of the triangled files on the handsaws and a flat file on the old circular saw blades. Speaking of old things, do you remember the old Porter Cable or maybe it was Rockwell circular saw? That blade would keep spinning for a good minute or two after the trigger was released. I really like the way they looked also. I still have one of the old Stanley routers that looked shiny like the old saws.


----------

